# Per JavaScript String aus Applet auslesen / Neue Zeile



## kaspurlu (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich habe ein Java Applet auf einer Internetseite. Per JavaScript wird eine String Variable aus dem Applet ausgelesen und dynamisch in einen Div-Container geladen. (.appendChild). Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass der String eine neue Zeile anfängt (Im Div-Container). Wenn ich im Applet allerdings \n eingebe sehe ich im Browser nur alles ein Zeichen weiter geschoben (\n erscheint im Browser nicht stattdessen gibt es ein Lehrzeichen.)

Wie kann ich Zeilenumbrüche auf meiner Seite umsetzen?

Danke,
Manu


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2006)

Hat zwar überhaupt nichts mit java zu tun, aber in html ist ein Zeilenumbruch


----------



## kaspurlu (12. Nov 2006)

Ja schon klar. Das funktioniert aber bei JavaScript nicht. Ich teile den String jetzt mit split() auf und erstelle neue Tags.

Trotzdem danke.


----------

